# AirSupreme EvO Case Mod



## masbuskado (Dec 23, 2008)

*Hey Guys am New at this forum...

Here's one of my latest project: AirSupreme EvO... 
A Case Mod from a previous Case Mod: AirSupreme I

Here's the video AirSupreme I of the First Modding procedure and in this work log I'll be posting the EvOlution of the Second Modding procedure...

The First Mod was ended on Dec 2007







I start the Second Mod on Oct 2008... Enjoy it!!!*


----------



## red268 (Dec 23, 2008)

More. More!


----------



## MRCL (Dec 23, 2008)

Can't see the pictures 
Need to check back at home


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 23, 2008)

nice!!!!


----------



## Exavier (Dec 23, 2008)

very nice - I wish I had your bondo skills


----------



## Mr.President (Dec 23, 2008)

nice work!!


----------



## masbuskado (Dec 23, 2008)

*


red268 said:



			More. More!
		
Click to expand...


Yes I'll post more tonight  



MRCL said:



			Can't see the pictures 
Need to check back at home
		
Click to expand...


don't know why but try another pc 



batmang said:



			nice!!!!
		
Click to expand...


Thanks!!! 



Exavier said:



			very nice - I wish I had your bondo skills 

Click to expand...


thanks man!!! ...to be honest... the first time I use bondo was when I did the first modification (AirSupreme I) on this case...
and I was really scare at first but after that... is so easy...

Thank U guys I'll post more pics soon...*


----------



## masbuskado (Dec 23, 2008)

Mr.President said:


> nice work!!



Thanks Man!!!


----------



## MRCL (Dec 23, 2008)

masbuskado said:


> don't know why but try another pc



Saw it now, I believe the content filter of my company is the guilty one^^

And yes. MORE!


----------



## masbuskado (Dec 25, 2008)

*Hey Guy More Pics (Christmas's Present )*

























































































































*I'll post more tomorrow morning *


----------



## steelkane (Dec 25, 2008)

The mods done look great,, but you might want to do some testing, with your intake & exhaust, heat rises, the way you have it setup looks like cool air will be going out of the case, with hot air trapped inside.


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow sweet mod man, love what I am seeing. Can't wait for more updates!


----------



## Exavier (Dec 25, 2008)

very nice, thanks for the christmas updates 
now to get me some bondo..


----------



## masbuskado (Dec 28, 2008)

steelkane said:


> The mods done look great,, but you might want to do some testing, with your intake & exhaust, heat rises, the way you have it setup looks like cool air will be going out of the case, with hot air trapped inside.



Thanks!!!
Not really cool air stay inside the case remember "AirSupreme"  the temp drop down really I'll post a video soon...



BrooksyX said:


> Wow sweet mod man, love what I am seeing. Can't wait for more updates!



Thanks man!!!   
I'll update ASAP



Exavier said:


> very nice, thanks for the christmas updates
> now to get me some bondo..



Thanks to you for watch and leave some comment 

Thanks to all and Merry Christmas and Happy Mod Year!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Dec 28, 2008)

*Here are the Pics... Enjoy it!!!*


----------



## MKmods (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome to TPU, have fun and post a lot of picts

I notice a bunch of cool mods on this, good job.


----------



## freakshow (Dec 28, 2008)

WOW!!! nice mod man


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 28, 2008)

Love the updates. Looks great.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah, gotta say that mod looks pretty sick! Can't believe how good it went.


----------



## masbuskado (Dec 28, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Welcome to TPU, have fun and post a lot of picts
> 
> I notice a bunch of cool mods on this, good job.





freakshow said:


> WOW!!! nice mod man





BrooksyX said:


> Love the updates. Looks great.





Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, gotta say that mod looks pretty sick! Can't believe how good it went.



Thank you guys...!!! I'll be posting the completed project pics before the new year stay tune... I thanks once again for welcoming here as part of TPU and for many nice comments...!!!


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 28, 2008)

You got some of the best modders on tpu shouting for more man you're deffo doing something right, Really excellent work and im looking forward to more.


----------



## masbuskado (Dec 29, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> You got some of the best modders on tpu shouting for more man you're deffo doing something right, Really excellent work and im looking forward to more.



Thanks you very much... am really glad to hear that... I just like to mod like all of you...
I'll post all my case mod here soon


----------



## masbuskado (Dec 29, 2008)

*Here are the Pics....*










































































































*Happy Mod Year!!!*


----------



## MKmods (Dec 29, 2008)

I *"REALLY"* like the first pict (being able to see the back of the mobo with the flames)

Now on to cleaning up the wiring...


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 29, 2008)

OMG THAT's Cool!!!


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 29, 2008)

Kudos. Just kudos. That's good, good modding.


----------



## masbuskado (Dec 30, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I *"REALLY"* like the first pict (being able to see the back of the mobo with the flames)
> 
> Now on to cleaning up the wiring...





spearman914 said:


> OMG THAT's Cool!!!



Thanks U guys...!!! Glad you like it...!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Dec 30, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> Kudos. Just kudos. That's good, good modding.



Thanks man!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Dec 30, 2008)

*More Pics... *






































































































*The reason the EvO logo is backward is because I like to do thing differente that's all!!!*




































































*The reason the EvO logo is backward is because I like to do thing differente that's all!!!*

Tonight I'll post the Final Pics stay tune...!!!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 30, 2008)

very nice work!


----------



## steelkane (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice frost, but it happends to the best of us, EVO was the way you ment it to be intill you figured out that it was backwards.




That's Ok it still looks good.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 30, 2008)

oooh
aaaah
that's sick!
nice mod, now you should clean up some wiring and i'm sure that if you put it in the case gallery you'll get some 10/10!


----------



## masbuskado (Dec 31, 2008)

*...and for the Finale...!!!*
(also watch the video log: AirSupreme EvO Videos

































































































































































*Here's the Video Log...*
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=F4FCE66BCD6BBC3E

*Thanks you all for watch and follow the progress of my project... Soon I'll post more of my work but now enjoy this one and have a wonderful New Year 2009!!!*

*Thanks You!!!

- Masbuskado*


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 31, 2008)

//pics up jaw off floor...


Holy crap that is an amazing mod.  I really like that power switch and the smaller wholes throughout the front, top, and side.  Great mod 

Any 09 mods in there?


----------



## viczulis (Dec 31, 2008)

Dam that is just awesome.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 31, 2008)

Ha! Finally I can criticise something 
Your window cutout is a bit wobbly.... That's all, really...


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 6, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> //pics up jaw off floor...
> 
> 
> Holy crap that is an amazing mod.  I really like that power switch and the smaller wholes throughout the front, top, and side.  Great mod
> ...



Thanks man... More Mods to come on 09 but first I'll post some of my old work here...!!!
AirSupreme EvO is Completed so now I'll have time to post some of my 2008 mods and build...



viczulis said:


> Dam that is just awesome.



Thanks man... 



Thrackan said:


> Ha! Finally I can criticise something
> Your window cutout is a bit wobbly.... That's all, really...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 16, 2009)

Ya know, even though this is the second mod Ive seen of yours (after the newer one you posted, Xclio Evo) you really ought to turn your stuff in to Maximum PC (500 gift card to ewiz/buy.com) or to CPU magazine (1500) for their rigs of the month contest. Check it out


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 16, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Ya know, even though this is the second mod Ive seen of yours (after the newer one you posted, Xclio Evo) you really ought to turn your stuff in to Maximum PC (500 gift card to ewiz/buy.com) or to CPU magazine (1500) for their rigs of the month contest. Check it out



I'll check their site if I win I'll share it with you...


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks friggin sweet man!!  Awesome job  <--That's too you cause you deserve it man


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 17, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Looks friggin sweet man!!  Awesome job  <--That's too you cause you deserve it man



Thanks man...!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 27, 2009)

Too awesome!!!

I think you should send that case over to me.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 28, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 1, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Too awesome!!!
> 
> I think you should send that case over to me.



Thanks!!!
Hehehe... I can make you one...  but this baby is working 24/7 



Thrackan said:


> Congratulations!



Thanks man...!!!


----------

